# Dimmbare NV Halogen durch LED ersetzen



## spicer (16 Mai 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde. Freue mich, nun ein Teil von euch zu sein.
Ich klinke mich mal hier ein, weil ich langsam am verzweifeln bin.
Will meine Halogen MR16 GU5.3 12V durch LED ersetzen.
Die Installation ist von 1998 mit Leuenberger Trafo und Feller Beamit IR Phasenanschnitt Dimmern.
Habe nun 1-10V EVGs ( https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10W-2...53494c4d6qUJ1m ) und die neuen Zeptrion 1-10V IR Dimmer angeschaft.
Ernüchterung: Kein dimm-Effekt...immer voll Gas, auch wenn der 1-10V Eingang des EVGs überbrückt ist.
Habe 3 Sätze gekauft und auch mit anderem Zeprion und EVG funzt es nicht. Also Defekt ausgeschlossen.
Ich verdächtige die dimmbaren China-Böller-LEDs ( https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...27424c4ddxPhPH ).
Sollte ich besser nicht dimmbare 12VDC LEDs nehmen, um per PWM zu dimmen?
Habe nun noch EVGs für phasenanschnitt Triac vorschaltung gekauft ( http://www.yampe.com/product/details...=0&brand_id=34 )......der Aufwand wäre viel kleiner, da ich auch die alten IR Dimmer behalten kann.
Erhalte diese heute per Post. Nehme an, das ich da genau das gleiche Problem habe.
Habe iwo gelesen, es könnte mit Entfernung des Elkos besser werden.
Ich warte mal auf eure Tips & Erfahrungen.

Edit:
Habe mal ein Elko in einer LED entfernt. Kein Unterschied.


----------



## Fakrae (16 Mai 2018)

Nimm den kompletten LED-"Treiber"-Platine aus den LEDs raus, häng einen Widerstand davor (irgendwas Richtung 5-10 Ohm, 1W) und nimm als Netzteil ein Meanwell HLG-XXh-12B oder NPF-XXD-12 - die Effizienz wird besser und funktionieren tut es auch 

Falls das aber alles in eine Einbaudecke soll: viel Freude wirst du mit LEDs in Einbaudecken sowieso nicht haben, die sind für den Einsatzort nicht gedacht (empfindlicher gegen Temperatur und da oben ohne Platz wird es normalerweise sehr warm + keine freie Konvektion weil die Höhe nicht vorhanden ist = früher thermischer Tod)


----------



## spicer (16 Mai 2018)

Die Ansteuerung ist ja schon gegeben.
Die hochleistungs LED (COP) nur mit einem Vorwiederstand zu betreiben.....ich staune. Das endet doch in einem Rauch ^^

Achja, meine Einbauleuchten sind allesammt in der Wand in einem Fermacell Kanal (8 Stk in Reihe). Die Temp sollte nicht ein Prob sein.


----------



## Fakrae (16 Mai 2018)

Deswegen die genannten Netzteile - die dimmen über eine Strombegrenzung die Spannung runter  Deswegen funktioniert das da sehr gut (und an anderen Stellen nur äußerst selten und mit Glück)
Der Vorwiderstand ist nur dazu da, die fertigungsbedingten Toleranzen der COBs etwas auszugleichen, dafür reichen 1-2V Spannungsabfall am Widerstand. Die eigentliche Stabilisierung übernehmen die Netzteile (die Wahl des richtigen vorausgesetzt - auf den Strom achten)

Willst du ganz sicher gehen: Schalte die entkernten LEDs in Reihe und nimm eine dimmbare Konstantstromquelle (von Meanwell wäre das bspw. die HLG-C Reihe)


----------



## spicer (16 Mai 2018)

Habe ja jetzt diese bestellt: http://www.yampe.com/product/detail...28&product_type_id=29&person_id=0&brand_id=34
Ist da nix zu machen?
Ok, die gibt's auch als Stromquelle.


----------



## Fakrae (16 Mai 2018)

Da stehen keine Infos WIE das Ding dimmt. Könnte über den Strom die Spannung dimmen, linear einfach nur die Spannung (besch...) oder PWM - jedes davon hat andere Anforderungen an die Platine in der LED (PWM darf bspw. keinen Kondensator haben, Spannung darf keinen Konstantstromquelle haben etc.)


----------



## spicer (16 Mai 2018)

Kriege die heute.
Darf sie zurück geben. Werde mit einer LED testen, welcher ich den Elko entfernt habe.

Edit:
Wahnsinn...Antworten von Shops:
Guten Tag,

leider haben wir keinerlei Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich PWM-Dimmung und können Ihre Frage somit nicht beantworten.
Am besten fragen Se direkt bei Osram nach.
Mit besten Grüßen,
Christoph Scherer
----------------------------------------
DEL-KO GmbH



Hello, my friend, we don't have PWM dimming lights.



We do not provide this item for PWM dimmer.

Thanks



unglaublich das Chaos.....eine Norm wäre unbedingt nötig.


----------



## spicer (17 Mai 2018)

Habe nun mal einer LED den Strom gemessen.
LED-Chip-seitig fliessen 55mA (14V).
Eine PWM Stromquelle, welche 55mA (bis 112V) liefert hab ich nicht gefunden.
Was denkt ihr, ob diese LED funzt? http://www.dotlux.de/shop/led-spot-mr16-50-mm-37-watt-12-volt-online-kaufen


Edit:
Hmm komisch. Sehe erst jetzt, das mit der Messung was nicht stimmt


----------



## Fakrae (18 Mai 2018)

Um den Strom zu messen, trenn die Leitung zwischen LED und Treiberplatine auf und halte ein Multimeter dazwischen


----------



## spicer (18 Mai 2018)

Schon klar. Hab ich gemacht.
Scheinbar hat mein True-RMS Multimeter trotzdem ein Problem gehabt damit.
An's KO hab ich's nicht gehängt.


----------



## Fakrae (18 Mai 2018)

Hast du mal geschaut, ob der Treiber Wechselspannung ausgibt? Wer weiß auf was für Ideen unsere chinesischen Freunde da kommen und das Ding bspw. ohne Gleichrichter betreiben etc.
Ansonsten kann das eben auch ein typischer Fall sein von "Da ist eine 3W LED verbaut, also hat das 3W, selbst wenn ich nur 1W davon abrufe"


----------



## spicer (18 Mai 2018)

Habe eine zerlegt. sie hat einen Brückengleichrichter mit Schottky-Dioden drin.
Zudem ein https://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=...atasheet.pdf&usg=AOvVaw01op-VATxZSyYRP-u67J_6   drin.
Mache jetzt mal mit dem fest Spannungs Regler und PWM weiter.
Hab mir Philips LEDs bestellt, welche oft genannt werden.
Der http://www.yampe.com/product/detail...28&product_type_id=29&person_id=0&brand_id=34
bewirkt schon ein gutes Resultat mit den Chinesen LEDs.
Ohne Surren, aber mit einem Flackern im Dimmvorgang.


----------



## spicer (18 Mai 2018)

Habe oben editiert!
Danke Dir schonmal für die grosszügige Hilfe.
Werde mich gerne wieder an Dich wenden.
Selbstverständlich werd ich dann hier über die Erfahrungen berichten.
Wenn's die Philips nichts bringen, werd ich noch diese
http://www.dotlux.de/shop/led-spot-mr16-50-mm-37-watt-12-volt-online-kaufen
ausprobieren. Habe die angeschrieben und sie antworteten schlicht mit "Ja".


----------



## Tiktal (18 Mai 2018)

Wie sieht denn die Verkabelung aus?
Wenn Du ein 5-Ader zur Schaltstelle und ein Fünfader in die Decke laufen hast, kann ich Dir folgende Kombi empfehlen.
Hohe Farbwidergabe, Drehdimmer und ne "geile" Lichtfarbe.

Diese Treiber mit diesen Leuchtmitteln und diese Dimmer find ich persönlich einfach genial 0,1-100% dimmen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## spicer (18 Mai 2018)

Vorhandene Lichtinstallation. 2 Draht von ehemaligem Eisenkern-Trafo auf Halogen-Spots ^^
Jetzt will ich die gegen LEDs auswechseln.
Das muss doch eine Lösung geben.

Wir werden sehn.

Edit:
Bin mit den Chinesen am schauen. Die wussten nicht um das verlangen in Europa 

Der genannte Dimmer funzt schon mal gut. Jetzt warte ich die Philips Lampen ab.


----------



## spicer (22 Mai 2018)

Ok, nun mal Bilanz:
Die China-LEDs lassen sich annehmbar mit PWM dimmen, sind aber eine Spur dunkler als die 35W Halogen.
Die Philips MAS LED spot VLE 5.5W MR16 12VAC dagegen gar nicht mit PWM. Dafür funzen die aber recht gut
mit der vorhandenen phasenanschnitt Installation und geben gleich viel Licht wie die 35W Halogen.
Werde also die Philips im Wohnzimmer platzieren, wo gutes Leselicht gefragt ist und die Chinesen im Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Mai 2018)

spicer schrieb:


> … Ein absoluter nix Wisser bin ich auch nicht..


Bin ich jetzt auch nicht mehr … zumindest weiss ich jetzt, wie alt Du in 5 Tagen wirst … ;o)


----------



## spicer (22 Mai 2018)

Hehe. Das ist doch auch was ^^


----------

